# Panic mode averted



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

So this week turned into a complete sh!tshow. Last Sunday driving home from a emergency call. My F-450 Diesel started knocking loudly. Took it to a couple different mechanics first said an injector is bad. Took it to the dealership since I’m doing some work for them. It turns out the bearing in #4 cylinder went bad, so looking at a motor. Went back to the first shop and the one that just did a service and the annual to ask about the quality of oil, the mechanic that worked on it said oh it smelled strong of diesel, I forgot to mention that.
Anyway I looked through the ford dealership for truck chassis. Up here in in the great white north there was nothing new and nothing used that didn’t have the absolute crap kicked out of it. 
So for what ever reason leaving the dealership I jokingly said to dad I should call the guy I bought the other chevy from. I just happened to search AutoTrader and I found that the guy was selling the van he replaced the original Peck Plumbing van with. I will have it on Tuesday.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations ! !


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Hope your luck is better with this one.
Does it come with some kind of warranty?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

its a chevy it will run forever if you care for it....
FORD = Found On Road Dead.....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Congrats, let's see what it looks like when all the shelving are complete.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> Hope your luck is better with this one.
> Does it come with some kind of warranty?


It has 40,000 kilometres left on a extended warranty.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Tango said:


> Congrats, let's see what it looks like when all the shelving are complete.


A plumber was actually the previous owner of it. So it has Adrian Steel shelves. But once I have time I’ll be putting plywood custom shelves in it. Just have to get it on the road making money


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> its a chevy it will run forever if you care for it....
> FORD = Found On Road Dead.....





Maybe the diesels but we've had all ford E series gassers since we stopped buying dodges in the 80's and they've held up great. We started buying transits like 5 years ago and they seem fine so far.




Mind you ours get really thorough service and oil changes every 3-5k.






.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Got the shelves modified and the false floor/tool drawer built. Now to get it on the road once my insurance company decides to type in the correct vin#. SMH, yes I blocked off both the side and rear door but if I have something bulky or a water heater I’ll just throw it on the float trailer or in the dump truck since I usually work closer to home.
I still have some more shelves to build but I’m getting close for the most part.


----------

